# Forfeit Reserved Block, Never Be Offered That Day And Time Again



## Fearless True (Nov 14, 2017)

I've been told that if you forfeit a reserved block that you've accepted, for instance a 4-Hour block on Sunday from 2-6 PM - you will never receive a reserved block for that day and time span again. I read that on the blog Rideshare Dashboard on a post called "Everything You Need To Know About Amazon Flex Reserved Blocks," and I have to say that I forfeited a reserved block - but hours in advance, so not after the 45 min window closed - and sure enough, I've never gotten it since, even though I used to get it like clockwork every Friday, for months .

I'm curious if anyone knows if the blog was correct about this policy, or if it's just a coincidence that that's what happened to me.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Not true I did one Wednesday night


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I forfeited one for last Weds. Just got another.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

NO ONE knows how the reserved block works.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I think a while back you would be blocked from seeing offers at a time you forfeited but that's changed. Like everything else at flex you get used to it and then they change it


----------



## Fearless True (Nov 14, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I forfeited one for last Weds. Just got another.


I still get reserved offers for the same day, but never for that same time block on that day again. I used to get offered 8 hours every Sunday, but now just 4, with the 4 hour block that I forfeited having never come back since I did.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

It only blocks offers for the exact parameters for THAT particular day. If you forfeit a 4-6 PN, you will still be offered a 3:30 to 6, or a 4-7, etc. You will also be able to see Fresh or restaurants for 4-6. It has no effect on future reserved offers


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

This is false.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, my experience is forfeiting a reserve won't affect things, but forfeiting a "public" block means you can't see that exact same block.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Yeah, my experience is forfeiting a reserve won't affect things, but forfeiting a "public" block means you can't see that exact same block.


I'm not sure this is true either, but maybe it's different for restaurant blocks. I have captured a 6-9 block, but didn't like the location so I immediately forfeited it and tried again and got the same block 6-9 at my preferred starting location.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

bacchustod said:


> I'm not sure this is true either, but maybe it's different for restaurant blocks. I have captured a 6-9 block, but didn't like the location so I immediately forfeited it and tried again and got the same block 6-9 at my preferred starting location.


Different location. You would not see the EXACT same block.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

UberPasco said:


> Different location. You would not see the EXACT same block.


Maybe, but the location wasn't listed for either when I picked up the blocks. They both said COLUMBUS (RO2) - Restaurants (but I guess that at 5:00 when I checked, it would know the locations are different), but I feel pretty confident that I have accepted and declined warehouse blocks and had the exact same (time) block show up as an offer and we only have 1 warehouse in Columbus.


----------

